# Transporting Deer



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I called the local warden from Fargo yesterday to ask about transporting meat from my huntng zone to my residence. Not sure if this really changed to much before the issuance of 2 tags, (one for the head and one for the meat), this year, but I called and got the scoop.

I was informed that dressing and deboning the meat from a deer while in the field is fine. The warden said to leave the head tag on the head even after disposal and to attach the new extra tag to the cooler or the bag of meat for transport. He mentioned that all meat from each deer should be kept seperate with it's own tag.

I know my wife will appreciate this as deer hanging in the garage has never been one of her favorite things.


----------

